# Landlord only given us one month notice...to move out



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok guys, my wife and I have been in DUbai for two years now renting an apartment in The Waves building in Dubai Marina.

The first year we paid 100,000 (one cheque) and the second year the same. 

Our rental agreement is up on February 6th, but the landlord just emailed last week to tell us that he won't be renewing and therefore we have to leave. This is only one months notice.

I was under the impression that he had to give more notice that this, am I right? Also can he just kick us out and get someone else in paying more rent? Is that allowed?

Also I'd like to contact RERA and get their view, but the website is not straight forward is it worth getting in touch and does anyone have the right contact details? 

Any thoughts welcome!


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Well... no... he cant just kick you out on a months notice... but this year around he can raise your rent... best of you guys just agree amongst yourselves to a new rent fair to both of you otherwise get in touch with Dubai Muncipality's 'Rental Committee' as they handle all the rent related issues... they are usually quite fair and apart from the wait for your turn to come it takes only a few minutes to decide matters like the one you are facing.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. this is the rental increase calculator :: Rentals ::

Probably will show 0 increase. But I would agree with MAK's suggestion to come to a sensible number (though the landlord is unlikely to be nice to you) - take a call. 

2. I hope that your contract is registered with Ejari
3. The LL needs to give you 3 months of notice. Then too, he can only ask you to vacate if he needs the premises for his own use (so cannot rent it out in the next year - though probably difficult to keep track of this). If you need to contact RERA at all, just drive down to Deira. Would be a bit of a trek, but useful.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Check your contract, on ours it states 2 months notice. But no, he can't give you one months notice. However, if it gives a time scale in your contract then you are also responsible for contacting your LL and stating whether you wish to renew or not. Also check whether your contract actually is a renewable one - there's all sorts of things they try to turf people out.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks all. In the original contract it does state that we need to give him two months notice if we want to renew, i guess this rolls over into the new contract. Is the view of the forum that because we didn't give him notice we want to renew, that simply we have to move out at the end of the contract?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tough one, because he also needed to give you two months notice if he wanted you to move out. It could get tricky. Question is, do you want to stay? And what are you willing to pay to stay?

Has the LL given a reason for not wanting to renew the contract? He's not allowed to just kick you out. Also FYI if he spins the line that he and/or his family members want to move in, he would have had to give 12 months notice for that.

Personally I would give RERA a call and just see where you stand.


----------



## Cearense (Aug 19, 2011)

*12 months notice required by law*

Unless your tenancy contract explicitly says otherwise, the landlord needs to give you 12-month notice in registered mail. The law is quite clear on that. Call RERA if you want to confirm, they are usually very helpful.

If your landlord insists on this, just tell him that you are not leaving and that he can open a case with the Dubai Rent Committee if he wants to.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting stuff. In fact he has "spun us a line" about a family member wanting to move in (his daughter from the uk). I think i'll give RERA a call a see what's what. At the end of the day we would like to stay as we haven't found anything half decent for anything like the money we are paying at the moment.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

Its never a good idea to stay in an apartment with an unhappy landlord. You should just get in touch with him directly and skip the agent as they act tough when talking through agents but are more human when you contact in person. Otherwise rental committee is quick to take decisions.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> Tough one, because he also needed to give you two months notice if he wanted you to move out. It could get tricky. Question is, do you want to stay? And what are you willing to pay to stay?
> 
> Has the LL given a reason for not wanting to renew the contract? He's not allowed to just kick you out. Also FYI if he spins the line that he and/or his family members want to move in, he would have had to give 12 months notice for that.
> 
> Personally I would give RERA a call and just see where you stand.


This is incorrect. For personal and family use the notice is two months (or whatever the contract stipulates) In case of just wanting to sell it's a years notice.

In all honesty you guys are as much to blame as the LL because you should have given notice to renew. RERA will look into it but you'll be living in your car whilst they do. Takes time. Move on in my humble opinion.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmm, never heard or read that to be honest. I've sat and researched this topic and every answer says the same and that it doesn't matter what reason the landlord wants to evict the tenant, he HAS to give 12 months notice for that - but they do tend to change things at the drop of a hat.

Why should tenants give up? The unscrupulous LL's never learn if people don't stand up to them.

GO to RERA and clarify exactly where you stand, tell the LL that you're consulting with RERA and don't be afraid of your LL either, there are rules and that's that.


----------



## Cearense (Aug 19, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> This is incorrect. For personal and family use the notice is two months (or whatever the contract stipulates) In case of just wanting to sell it's a years notice.


Bigjimbo, I don't think this is correct and 12-month notice is required even for personal or family use (except when stipulated in the contract). I've learned it the hard way a few months ago while on the other side of the deal, after buying a property for personal use and asking the existing tenant to leave. RERA was unequivocal on that.

Of course things can change and I'd always recommend calling RERA to double check, but in my opinion the original poster has the law on his side when negotiating with the landlord. 

btw in my case we were able to reach a deal that was good for both sides, which in my opinion should always be the desired outcome.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Cearense said:


> Bigjimbo, I don't think this is correct and 12-month notice is required even for personal or family use (except when stipulated in the contract). I've learned it the hard way a few months ago while on the other side of the deal, after buying a property for personal use and asking the existing tenant to leave. RERA was unequivocal on that.
> 
> Of course things can change and I'd always recommend calling RERA to double check, but in my opinion the original poster has the law on his side when negotiating with the landlord.
> 
> btw in my case we were able to reach a deal that was good for both sides, which in my opinion should always be the desired outcome.


Yes but the situation you found yourself in when purchasing is not the one we are discussing. It is either 2 months notice or what is stipulated in the contract, provided it is not the first year's renewa which is gaurunteed byy law to be on the same term.


----------

